

Will.i.am and Simon Cowell have teamed up to find the new Steve Jobs - peterkchen
http://www.entrepreneur.com/blog/224542

======
iamdave
I'm amusing myself with the thought that Steve Jobs _and_ Andy Warhol are
somewhere in the great beyond and have just flipped a table at the notion of
trying to find the "next" Steve Jobs via what's so erroneously called
"reality" television.

But I'm just projecting heavily.

------
lutusp
Showbiz hype. Even Steve Jobs wasn't Steve Jobs -- his story is at least as
much the outcome of the times and places in which he lived as his personal
traits.

It's just a way to attract an audience to a modern myth -- in this case, that
there are people who succeed regardless of the random circumstances in which
they find themselves. There's precisely no evidence for this idea, and plenty
of counterevidence.

